# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2019



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2019 às 09:37)




----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2019 às 23:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> @João Pedro , fotos excelentes. Já lá fui há uns bons anos e gostava de lá voltar.
> Não sei porquê, há sempre algo de mágico ao visitar um local destes, um farol ao serviço dos navegantes.
> A vista é muito agradável, a subida também é interessante.


Obrigado  É verdade, também os acho estruturas dotadas de um fascínio especial, especialmente em noites de nevoeiro 

Ficam, finalmente, algumas fotos desde o topo. A atmosfera estava muito límpida e as vistas alcançavam grandes distâncias.

Vista para sul, sobre a marginal de Leça



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vista para norte, para a Casa de Chá



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Refinaria. Ao longe, à esquerda, consegue vislumbrar-se a Serra d'Arga, a quase 70 km de distância



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Praias do Aterro, da Memória — vê-se o obelisco — e o _skyline_ da Póvoa ao longe



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vista geral sobre Leça, Matosinhos, Porto, Gaia...



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Via-se perfeitamente a Serra da Freita ao longe. Vista em máxima resolução, consegue observar-se o radar



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Esta vista com neve na Freita fica tal e qual como em L.A.... 



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Serra de Montemuro e a casa do @Snifa 



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E o luminoso Atlântico. A luz do farol é visível a um máximo de 50 km.



View from Boa Nova Lighthouse. Leça da Palmeira, 29-05-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Quanto à meteorologia, dia absolutamente magnífico ontem, deu para ir molhar os pés ao final da tarde. Não havia vento na praia, algo raro.

Hoje em tudo semelhante, com as praias completamente invadidas por hordas de veraneantes sequiosos de sol e mar. Mais fresco, no entanto, ao final da tarde com alguma neblina já a formar-se junto ao mar.

Máxima de 28ºC e mínima de 18ºC. Neste momento 21ºC. Em casa a temperatura mais alta dos últimos dias: 28,8ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2019 às 23:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado  É verdade, também os acho estruturas dotadas de um fascínio especial, especialmente em noites de nevoeiro
> 
> Ficam, finalmente, algumas fotos desde o topo. A atmosfera estava muito límpida e as vistas alcançavam grandes distâncias.
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas, como sempre!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2019 às 23:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Fotos fantásticas, como sempre!


Obrigado Jorge A voltar, num dia de neve na Freita


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2019 às 09:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Serra de Montemuro e a casa do @Snifa



Não fossem esses dois mamarrachos a tapar a visão e quase que se via a minha casa , pelo menos a Igreja de Nossa Sra da Conceição e as árvores do Jardim do Marquês são é bem visíveis ao fundo.

Por aqui finalmente tempo mais fresco, há uma faixa densa de  nevoeiro a entrar a Oeste que penso estar a causar dificuldades no aeroporto, pois muitos aviões estão em espera para aterrar e alguns já divergiram para Lisboa após aterragens falhadas:






Este nem tentou aterrar:






Aterragem falhada (borregar)






Mais um que  aparentemente diverge para Lisboa:







https://www.flightradar24.com/TAP1710/20bc9934

Sigo com 18.4ºc , vento fraco de Oeste e 72%HR.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jun 2019 às 22:42)

Snifa disse:


> Não fossem esses dois mamarrachos a tapar a visão e quase que se via a minha casa , pelo menos a Igreja de Nossa Sra da Conceição e as árvores do Jardim do Marquês são é bem visíveis ao fundo.


 Claro, era mesmo ao Marquês/Igreja que me estava a referir, os teus domínios 

E o dia foi bem mais fresquinho hoje, apesar de dentro de casa estar ainda bem quente. Apesar da nebulosidade e temperaturas mais amenas ainda muita gente foi a banhos hoje, ou tentou pelo menos. A máxima ficou-se por uns maravilhosos 20ºC e a mínima pelos 13ºC.

Ao início do dia, os céus brindaram-nos com este bonito halo



22º Hallo. Porto, 02-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E ao final do dia, com umas bonitas pinceladas



Wispy Skies. Porto, 02-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Wispy Skies. Porto, 02-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Wispy Skies. Porto, 02-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Wispy Skies. Porto, 02-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Neste momento estão 16ºC, 100% de HR e algumas nuvens no céu.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2019 às 22:50)

Boas 
Hoje mais fresco 
Máxima de 26,7°C
Atual de 18,8°C
75% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jun 2019 às 12:43)

Boa tarde,

Que bem que sabe agora este tempo mais fresco após estes últimos dias. Neste muito céu nublado, vai chuviscando e sente-se um cheiro muito intenso da chuva estar a cair no solo seco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jun 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Chove bem por aqui  Sigo com *16.7ºC
*
Acumulados* 0.5mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2019 às 09:13)

Bom dia.

Por aqui já vai chovendo desde as 7h aproximadamente (que eu visse).
Já acumula, sigo com *1,0 mm*.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de SSO.
Está fresquinho, bom para refrescar as quentes casas. Já pede um casaquinho lá fora...
Para mim o tempo quente e seco foi uma maravilha. Estão a acabar de pintar a casa (desde 3ª feira passada...), hoje só retoques, mas serviu para secar bem.
Venha de lá essa chuva, bem necessária, para a calmar a fome e sede de incêndios que aí anda.

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2019 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Meia hora de chuva durante a manhã deixaram 2,79 mm por cá, nada mau  Fora esse período, o dia manteve-se praticamente seco. 
Dia bem mais fresco hoje; máxima de apenas 17ºC e mínima de 13ºC. Neste momento 14ºC e aguaceiros em perspectiva.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jun 2019 às 23:57)

Boa noite, 
Manhã de céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
1,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 15,6°C
75% hr
Máxima de 20,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2019 às 00:26)

Boa noite.

Foi de pouca dura a chuva. O acumulado ficou no que estava: 1,0 mm.
O céu apresentou-se muito nublado e a o vento a soprar entre o fraco e o moderado.
Está é fresco pela noite.
Há bocado tivemos aqui um aguaceiro curto, nada acumulou.

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Stinger (5 Jun 2019 às 01:20)

Parece que vi agora um relâmpago para o lado de vng


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jun 2019 às 01:22)

Chuva da boa em Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jun 2019 às 01:25)

Trovoada só se for da célula a caminho de Ovar






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Jun 2019 às 01:31)

Sim deve ter sido dessa célula pois não vi mais nenhum relampago


Edit: agora mesmo outro


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jun 2019 às 23:04)

Boas, 

Mais um dia fresco pelo Porto, com uma máxima de apenas 17ºC e mínima de 12ºC. Neste momento 13ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Pela hora do almoço apanhei esta nuvem bastante curiosa na Foz


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2019 às 11:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais um dia fresco pelo Porto, com uma máxima de apenas 17ºC e mínima de 12ºC. Neste momento 13ºC e céu pouco nublado.
> 
> Pela hora do almoço apanhei esta nuvem bastante curiosa na Foz


Essa nuvem parece um funil. Se calhar apanhaste algo raro em Portugal: uma _funnel cloud_.


----------



## ampa62 (6 Jun 2019 às 11:08)

Bom dia. 
O Miguel já anda por aqui. 13.6ºC e 2 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2019 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,

fortes rajadas de vento por aqui, sinal da aproximação da frente fria, já registei *75 Km/h* de SSW, entretanto começa a chover 

15.5ºc actuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 13:14)

Estão a cair galhos de árvores na Foz do Douro agora mesmo. Medem até 1 metro.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2019 às 13:18)

Rajada *82 Km/h* de SW agora mesmo!

As árvores dobram-se todas.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2019 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,
Que temporal, muito vento e chuva a alternar entre fraca, moderada e forte por pouco tempo.
Neste momento estão 14,0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2019 às 14:20)

Boas,

Que bela tarde de chuva e vento! Esperemos que sem consequências de maior... chove bem neste momento, o acumulado nos 2,03 mm. Rajadas muito fortes a acompanhar, os vidros cá de casa abanam que se farta... rajada máxima, até ver, de 58 km/h. Há pouco, a caminho de casa, o carro parado no semáforo abanava com o vento, parecia um carrossel 

14ºC neste momento e 98% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2019 às 14:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essa nuvem parece um funil. Se calhar apanhaste algo raro em Portugal: uma _funnel cloud_.


Parecia mesmo...  Mas não apresentava rotação alguma pelo que imagino que tenha sido apenas uma partida do São Pedro


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 14:36)

À pouco quando passei na Rua Diogo Botelho na Foz do Douro





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 14:40)

A parte mais intensa ainda está para chegar, vou para a Foz do Douro onde é costume o pessoal da zona ver tornados, quem quiser alinhar em ir caçar dou boleia





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:08)

Estou agora na Foz do Douro lado de Gaia com uma vista panorâmica para ver o que vai a acontecer. O carro parece um barco no mar, abana por todo lado





Contentores tombados em Canidelo, Gaia






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:14)

Estão mesmo quase a chegar





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:18)

Pessoal de Esposende sobre uma celula laranja avermelhada






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (6 Jun 2019 às 15:22)

Queremos ver vídeos da força do vento


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:24)

Entre Póvoa de Varzim e Esposende está intenso, ponto mais avermelhado no radar





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2019 às 15:27)

Autêntico temporal de Inverno, vento forte e chuva intensa.

Rajada máxima por aqui *91 Km/h*, há vários galhos de árvores no chão e caixotes do lixo arrastados.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:34)

Céu a ficar mais escuro agora na Foz do Douro, aí vem ela


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:37)

Por aqui com vento bastante forte, pressão atmosférica a cair e 28.4 mm acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:38)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2019 às 15:56)

É o dilúvio, grande escuridão


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 15:57)

Chuva muito forte agora, tapou a minha visibilidade para o mar e para o molhe do rio Douro


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (6 Jun 2019 às 16:04)

Que tarde invernal. Chove torrencialmente no Porto


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jun 2019 às 16:12)

Aqui está um vídeo da passagem da intensa precipitação pela Foz do Douro 


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (6 Jun 2019 às 16:18)

Chuva forte


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jun 2019 às 16:25)

Por aqui passou agora a pior (melhor ) parte. Chuva muito forte e rajadas de vento a dobrar bem as árvores  Está fresco, se não soubesse a data, diria que era Fevereiro


----------



## joselamego (6 Jun 2019 às 17:24)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Periodos chuva 
Acumulados de 13,3 mm
Temperatura de 14,8°C
90 % hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2019 às 17:43)

Boas, 

a frente já lá vai, deixou *16.4 mm* acumulados 

Sigo com 14.1ºc vento Oeste 24Km/h e 93% HR.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2019 às 22:33)

Boa noite,

Depois de algumas horas sem chover, há pouco caiu por aqui um aguaceiro bem forte que deixou 0,5 mm, subindo o acumulado do dia para os 14,73 mm. 
Maravilha 
Neste momento céu pouco nublado novamente e 12ºC apenas


----------



## joselamego (6 Jun 2019 às 22:54)

Boa noite 
Aguaceiro à bocado 
Acumulados hoje de 16,1 mm
Temperatura máxima de 17,6 °C
Atual de 13,5°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2019 às 22:56)

Boa noite.

Oi! Mas que inverno que temos. Curto e grosso.
Quem diria que depois de uma semana tórrida teríamos chuva, vento, e frio\fresco?
De manhã já tínhamos chuva fraca, começando a cair de forma moderada ao final da manhã por períodos.
Ao início da tarde aumentou de intensidade, mas a cereja em cima do bolo foi após as *16h*. Mas que episódio intenso, com *inundações* nalgumas zonas do centro da cidade (má concepção das obras por parte do presidente camarário!) e rios de água pelas ruas fora do centro, aqui sem qualquer hipótese de melhoramento tal era a intensidade.

A minha estação, nomeadamente o pluviómetro, deixou-me ficar mal. Ou então a culpa é dos pássaros que encheram de dejectos o funil do sensor (felizmente tenho muitos pássaros aqui em casa e na zona - o contra sujarem. E parece-me que terá também alguma aranha desfiado a sua teia nas conchas, pois despejei água para lavar o funil e só me contou 3 mm. Amanhã averiguo, agora não dá...

Em relação ao *acumulado do dia* está nos *31,8 mm* - felizmente tenho o udómetro hellmann's para estas situações.
A *Rajada máxima do vento* ficou nos *54,7 km\h*, pelas 12.05h.
A *Pressão atmosférica* desceu aos *1004,0 hPa* pelas 15.42h; foi uma descida de 11 hPa das 00.12h quando estavam 1015,0 hPa.

*Tactual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 86%
PAtm: 1010,0 hPa*​


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2019 às 16:24)

Boa tarde.

Ontem terminei o dia com *32,4 mm* de *acumulado*.

Esta madrugada ainda tivemos alguns aguaceiros moderados, tendo um *acumulado* do dia de *6,3 mm*.
Curiosidade: O *acumulado do ano hidrológico* está agora nos *1257,1 mm*, exactamente igual ao total do ano hidrológico de 2016-2017, o mais baixo desde que tenho a estação on-line (2011).

Verifiquei o pluviómetro há pouco e verifiquei que uma *aranha gorduchinha* fez ali o ninho e suas teias de aranha, que mal deixavam as conchas mexer. Já limpei e parece estar de novo operacionalmente normalizada a situação. 

Hoje temos por cá céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a espreitar por alguns minutos, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado dos quadrantes de O.

*Tmín: 8,1ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 51%*​


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2019 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,
Céu pouco nublado 
Madrugada e manhã com aguaceiro curto 
Rendeu 0,6 mm
Máxima de 19,1°C
Atual de 18,8°C
55% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2019 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.

Hoje temos céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas. O sol vai brilhando e o vento sopra fraco de O\NO.
Está agradável com estas condições. Mas parece que o vento soprará mais forte pela tarde. Normal...

*Tmín: 5,4ºC

Tactual: 18,3ºC
Hr: 52%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana prolongado! *


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jun 2019 às 20:45)

Só agora me apercebi que Lamas de Mouro registou esta noite uma mínima horária impressionante de -0,4ºC!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jun 2019 às 19:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Só agora me apercebi que Lamas de Mouro registou esta noite uma mínima horária impressionante de -0,4ºC!


A mínima acabou por ser de -0,9ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Jun 2019 às 10:03)

Bom dia, ontem por Gaia, temperaturas agradáveis para passear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2019 às 13:25)

Bom dia.

Hoje temos céu pouco nublado para E\NE\SE\S, e céu parcial a muito nublado para N\NO\SO.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de NNO.
Está algo fresco quando o sol desaparece.
As noites tem sido frias: ontem com *Tmín* de *6,5ºC* e hoje com *Tmín* de *6,1ºC*.
A *Tmáx* de ontem ficou-se nos *19,4ºC*, já igualada a esta hora.

*Tactual: 19,4ºC
Hr: 48%
*​*Bom feriado! *


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

A noite foi fresca.
O dia começou com céu limpo mas com vento de N\NNE, moderado. Entretanto já temos céu com nebulosidade média, 3-4/8 (octas).

*Tmín: 10,7ºC

Tactual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 50%*​


----------



## jonas (11 Jun 2019 às 15:50)

Boa tarde,
Por cá céu com pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2019 às 22:39)

Boas noites,

Está calminho isto por aqui no Litoral Norte...
Pois sim, dias bastante ensolarados, frescos e ventosos têm sido estes últimos por cá; hoje não foi exceção. A máxima não passou dos 17,6ºC e a mínima mal passou dos 10, com 10,6ºC. Neste momento 12,9ºC lá fora. Quanto ao vento, rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h.

Ontem foi dia de passeio — apesar de o feriado ser em Matosinhos...  Passeio rápido a dois sítios onde havia anos que desejava ir, mas que foram sempre ficando "para outro dia". Ontem foi o dia! O primeiro fica no "estrangeiro" , na Galiza mais propriamente, o Monte de Santa Tegra a.k.a. Santa Tecla e o cervo de Vila Nova de Cerveira.

Bom, depois de pagarmos um eurito para subir ao topo do monte, onde tudo estava, diga-se de passagem, impecável e até um plano de erradicação de acácias havia, era hora de explorar e ver as vistas que são, como esperado, absolutamente fabulosas 

Muita pena de não me ter lembrado de levar o anemómetro, estava uma ventania dos diabos tanto num sítio como no outro, mas Santa Tecla impunha respeito, só me lembro de ter sentido rajadas daquele gabarito aqui há uns anos no Cabo Sardão.

Deixo uma pequena amostra da sessão fotográfica:

Vista para sul, para a Foz do Minho e a Ínsua com o seu forte, a mata e praia do Camarido, Moledo, a serra de Santa Luzia ao longe por trás da qual fica Viana e a foz do Lima.



River Minho mouth from Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Estuário do Minho, Caminha e a serra d'Arga.



River Minho and Caminha from Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Caminha e a foz do Coura.



River Minho and Caminha from Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O fabuloso vale do Minho! Valença e Tui lá ao fundo.



River Minho valley from Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Ponto mais alto do monte, de onde as fotos anteriores foram tiradas.



Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-09-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vista para norte, sobre A Guarda e o castro de Santa Tegra. Vigo fica quase logo ali por trás daqueles montes. À direita ainda se vê um bocadinho do rio Minho.



A Guarda from Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Panorâmica sobre A Guarda. Belíssimo o azul do Atlântico.



A Guarda from Monte de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já na descida, uma paragem para visitar o castro, com vista para o mar._ Prime real estate_ 



Castro de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Castro de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Castro de Santa Tegra. A Guarda - Galicia, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Recomendo vivamente uma visita. Depois coloco as vistas desde o cervo, igualmente belas


----------



## remember (13 Jun 2019 às 11:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Está calminho isto por aqui no Litoral Norte...
> Pois sim, dias bastante ensolarados, frescos e ventosos têm sido estes últimos por cá; hoje não foi exceção. A máxima não passou dos 17,6ºC e a mínima mal passou dos 10, com 10,6ºC. Neste momento 12,9ºC lá fora. Quanto ao vento, rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h.
> ...


 fotos magníficas 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jun 2019 às 12:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Está calminho isto por aqui no Litoral Norte...
> Pois sim, dias bastante ensolarados, frescos e ventosos têm sido estes últimos por cá; hoje não foi exceção. A máxima não passou dos 17,6ºC e a mínima mal passou dos 10, com 10,6ºC. Neste momento 12,9ºC lá fora. Quanto ao vento, rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h.
> ...



Fotografias magníficas de uma paisagem incrível. Infelizmente, quando fui lá estava nevoeiro e 18°C, por isso nem me aventurei a subir ao monte.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2019 às 21:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Está calminho isto por aqui no Litoral Norte...
> Pois sim, dias bastante ensolarados, frescos e ventosos têm sido estes últimos por cá; hoje não foi exceção. A máxima não passou dos 17,6ºC e a mínima mal passou dos 10, com 10,6ºC. Neste momento 12,9ºC lá fora. Quanto ao vento, rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h.
> ...


Simplesmente brutais, mas isso já tu sabes!  Paisagens magníficas, obrigado pela partilha João Pedro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Está calminho isto por aqui no Litoral Norte...
> Pois sim, dias bastante ensolarados, frescos e ventosos têm sido estes últimos por cá; hoje não foi exceção. A máxima não passou dos 17,6ºC e a mínima mal passou dos 10, com 10,6ºC. Neste momento 12,9ºC lá fora. Quanto ao vento, rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h.
> ...



Parabéns, excelentes fotos, e com belíssima resolução.


----------



## Stinger (15 Jun 2019 às 08:07)

Madrugada com chuva moderada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2019 às 11:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Está calminho isto por aqui no Litoral Norte...
> Pois sim, dias bastante ensolarados, frescos e ventosos têm sido estes últimos por cá; hoje não foi exceção. A máxima não passou dos 17,6ºC e a mínima mal passou dos 10, com 10,6ºC. Neste momento 12,9ºC lá fora. Quanto ao vento, rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h.
> ...




Dois locais que para mim ainda estão nas situação em que tu estavas, um dia vou mesmo acabar por lá ir  Fotos fantásticas, e com uma visibilidade brutal! Apanhas.te lestada nesse dia ?Obrigado pela partilha, fiquei ainda com mais vontade de lá ir!


----------



## criz0r (15 Jun 2019 às 19:39)

Boa tarde, depois de uma noite com chuva moderada e por vezes forte pela Invicta, o dia está assim,







Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

remember disse:


> fotos magníficas
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Alex 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Fotografias magníficas de uma paisagem incrível. Infelizmente, quando fui lá estava nevoeiro e 18°C, por isso nem me aventurei a subir ao monte.


Obrigado  Tive sorte pois aquilo é um tipo de serra de Sintra lá do sítio. Já o vi muitas vezes de capacete 



joralentejano disse:


> Simplesmente brutais, mas isso já tu sabes! Paisagens magníficas, obrigado pela partilha João Pedro.


Obrigado Jorge! Já coloco as que faltam 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, excelentes fotos, e com belíssima resolução.


Obrigado Pedro


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 21:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dois locais que para mim ainda estão nas situação em que tu estavas, um dia vou mesmo acabar por lá ir  Fotos fantásticas, e com uma visibilidade brutal! Apanhas.te lestada nesse dia ?Obrigado pela partilha, fiquei ainda com mais vontade de lá ir!



Obrigado Ricardo 
Aconselho, vale mesmo a pena, muito místico estar ali debruçado sobre o Atlântico e o vale do Minho ao mesmo tempo  Isto falando da Santa Tecla, claro. 
Não era lestada, era vento atlântico, de noroeste.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 22:14)

Continuando então a reportagem do vale do Minho do passado dia 11, agora desde o cervo de Cerveira e arredores.

A caminho do miradouro do cervo, uma primeira paragem a meia encosta junto à capela da Sra. da Encarnação, para um primeiro vislumbre do belo vale do Minho até à foz, com a Santa Tecla ao fundo e as bucólicas ilhas da Boega — a maior — e dos Amores em primeiro plano. Magnífico 



River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Um pouco mais acima, finalmente fui dar um olá ao famoso cervo de Cerveira. Não me importava de ter as vistas que ele tem das janelas de minha casa!



River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Curioso que era apenas debaixo das pernas do bicho que o vento mais forte se fazia sentir 

Novamente as vistas para a foz do Minho, ainda melhores agora 



River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E para o interior, com Valença e Tui lá ao fundo.



River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Belas "janelas" por todo o lado.



River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Um pouco mais acima ainda, a caminho do Convento de São Paio, vistas igualmente inspiradoras 



River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Minho valley. Vila Nova de Cerveira, 11-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

------------------------------------

E quanto à meteorologia, o início da madrugada trouxe uma muito bem vinda rega ao Porto, que por cá deixou uns magníficos 5,59 mm. De resto, dia em tudo igual aos anteriores; fresco e luminoso. Máxima de 17,6ºC e mínima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2019 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Continuando então a reportagem do vale do Minho do passado dia 11, agora desde o cervo de Cerveira e arredores.
> 
> A caminho do miradouro do cervo, uma primeira paragem a meia encosta junto à capela da Sra. da Encarnação, para um primeiro vislumbre do belo vale do Minho até à foz, com a Santa Tecla ao fundo e as bucólicas ilhas da Boega — a maior — e dos Amores em primeiro plano. Magnífico
> 
> ...


Top como sempre, abraço

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 22:44)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Top como sempre, abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Manuel


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2019 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Continuando então a reportagem do vale do Minho do passado dia 11, agora desde o cervo de Cerveira e arredores.
> 
> A caminho do miradouro do cervo, uma primeira paragem a meia encosta junto à capela da Sra. da Encarnação, para um primeiro vislumbre do belo vale do Minho até à foz, com a Santa Tecla ao fundo e as bucólicas ilhas da Boega — a maior — e dos Amores em primeiro plano. Magnífico
> 
> ...



Fantásticos paisaxes! Non sabia que Cerveira tiña un miradouro con un cervo... 

O mar é xá lá ao fundo, e a Galicia do outro lado.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 22:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Fantásticos paisaxes! Non sabia que Cerveira tiña un miradouro con un cervo...
> 
> O mar é xá lá ao fundo, e a Galicia do outro lado.


lol a primeira vez que vi a mensagem estava em português, quando fiz a citação passou a estar em galego... achei que estava a ver coisas e nem sequer bebi nada ao jantar! 

É isso tudo  Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 12:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Continuando então a reportagem do vale do Minho do passado dia 11, agora desde o cervo de Cerveira e arredores.
> 
> A caminho do miradouro do cervo, uma primeira paragem a meia encosta junto à capela da Sra. da Encarnação, para um primeiro vislumbre do belo vale do Minho até à foz, com a Santa Tecla ao fundo e as bucólicas ilhas da Boega — a maior — e dos Amores em primeiro plano. Magnífico
> 
> ...


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2019 às 17:05)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Alguns chuviscos
0,1 mm
19,6°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 17:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Continuando então a reportagem do vale do Minho do passado dia 11, agora desde o cervo de Cerveira e arredores.
> 
> A caminho do miradouro do cervo, uma primeira paragem a meia encosta junto à capela da Sra. da Encarnação, para um primeiro vislumbre do belo vale do Minho até à foz, com a Santa Tecla ao fundo e as bucólicas ilhas da Boega — a maior — e dos Amores em primeiro plano. Magnífico
> 
> ...



Como já vem sendo hábito, magníficas fotos, aquela ilha no meio do rio Minho, deixa ali um toque de especial, á foto.
Podes continuar a brindar-nos com estas belas paisagens.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2019 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

Hoje o céu já esteve mais interessante, com umas nuvens fininhas a produzir uma bela coroa solar. Para o fim da tarde também esteve bonito com muitos altocumulus.


----------



## gaviaoreal (18 Jun 2019 às 16:10)

Chuva fraca a moderada, Por aqui acumulou 5 mm.


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2019 às 17:47)

Chove moderado por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2019 às 18:46)

Bom fim de tarde.

Belas fotos daquela zona do Alto Minho @João Pedro , sem dúvida uma zona muito bonita deste nosso Portugal (e também da vizinha Galiza).
Nunca vi directamente, mas acredito que seja possível: do ponto mais alto aqui do concelho de Paços de Ferreira, disseram-me que em dias muito límpidos é possível ver o Monte de Sta Tecla; já por algumas vezes tentei mas alguma bruma limitava a visão para além da serra de Arga. Possívelmente de manhã seja melhor pois teremos o sol a bater diretamente no monte e permitirá visualizá-lo. Mas sempre fui de tarde à Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira. 

Ora, em relação ao dia, temos chuva que começou ao final da madrugada, fraca, intensificando ao início da tarde, tendo o vento aparecido a meio da manhã. O *vento máximo* foi de *33,5 km\h* e a *rajada máxima* de *47,5 km\h*, pelas 11.42h.
O *acumulado* está nos *12,7 mm*. Nada mau!
Uma boa rega pela forma como caiu.
O *acumulado de junho* está nos *52,4 mm*.

Para domingo as condições parecem muito interessantes, resta saber o que dirão os festivas de S. João:




A *água precipitável* está a prometer uma boa rega ao litoral norte e centro, resta saber se as restantes condições estarão a suportar este mapa. E pode ser que o interior seja bafejado por uma boa quantidade de chuva no arrastamento desta humidade atlântica, encravada entre a depressão e a zona de acção anticiclónica no interior da península.
Interessante...

*Tactual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2019 às 19:22)

Boas, 

por aqui também uma boa rega, não tanto pelo acumulado, mas pelo facto de cair há várias horas entre o fraco com um ou outro período (curto de moderada).

Chuva boa para ser bem absorvida, o acumulado está nos *7 mm*.

Neste momento bastante nevoeiro, 16.5ºc , vento SW 27 Km/h ( rajada máxima 63 Km/h de SSW) e 96 % HR.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2019 às 21:11)

Boa noite 
Resumo de hoje 
17,5°C atuais 
Máxima de 21,3°C
Acumulados de 3,7 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2019 às 21:11)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva é agora mais fraca, com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de SO.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *15,7 mm*.

O teor de água precipitável hoje é bem menor do que o previsto para o próximo domingo. Se se confirmar a previsão, então será um excelente dia de chuva - menos para as festividades do S. João (e do Corpo de Deus que finalizarão nesse dia).

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 19,1ºC

Tactual: 16,1ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutal, e a 4ª está simplesmente divinal ! Obrigado por estes momentos que nos proporcionas João


Obrigado Ricardo, a 4ª também é a minha preferida  De nada 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Como já vem sendo hábito, magníficas fotos, aquela ilha no meio do rio Minho, deixa ali um toque de especial, á foto.
> Podes continuar a brindar-nos com estas belas paisagens.



Obrigado Pedro, é de facto uma visão muito bela


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje o céu já esteve mais interessante, com umas nuvens fininhas a produzir uma bela coroa solar. Para o fim da tarde também esteve bonito com muitos altocumulus.


Belíssima 



Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Belas fotos daquela zona do Alto Minho @João Pedro , sem dúvida uma zona muito bonita deste nosso Portugal (e também da vizinha Galiza).
> Nunca vi directamente, mas acredito que seja possível: do ponto mais alto aqui do concelho de Paços de Ferreira, disseram-me que em dias muito límpidos é possível ver o Monte de Sta Tecla; já por algumas vezes tentei mas alguma bruma limitava a visão para além da serra de Arga. Possívelmente de manhã seja melhor pois teremos o sol a bater diretamente no monte e permitirá visualizá-lo. Mas sempre fui de tarde à Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira.


Obrigado 
Estás a desafiar-me a ir à Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira durante a manhã para confirmar? 

-----------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, tem sido um belíssimo dia de inverno aqui pelo Litoral Norte, apesar dos acumulados relativamente modestos; 5,08 mm por aqui. Já não acumula desde as cinco da tarde sensivelmente, tendo o nevoeiro aparecido nas partes mais altas da cidade ao final da tarde.

Durante a manhã estive pelo sopé ocidental da Serra d'Arga e aí sim caiu um belo temporal, com chuva bastante densa e acompanhada de rajadas moderadas a fortes. A serra esteve sempre coberta por nevoeiro. Pena não haver nenhuma estação por ali pois estou certo que os acumulados seriam interessantes. Assim que saímos da área de influência da serra, menos de meia dúzia de quilómetros, o tempo melhorou consideravelmente; em Viana já quase que se via o sol.

Quanto a temperaturas por cá, algum frio pela manhã, com a mínima a descer aos 11,1ºC. A máxima foi de 19,6ºC. Neste momento seguimos com 15,7ºC e 100% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2019 às 08:49)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos de madrugada 
Acumulado  de 0,9 mm
17,7°C atuais 
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2019 às 21:20)

Boa Noite a todos

Estamos a 19 de Junho de 2019 e hoje é o primeiro dia do inicio das noites e manhãs de nevoeiro. O São João está próximo e as orvalhadas fazem parte.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2019 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Por cá a noite trouxe mais alguma *chuva*, concretamente mais *4,3 mm* dela.
O dia apresentou-se nublado, tendo o final da tarde apresentado menos nuvens; agora o céu está pouco nublado - subsiste uma capa de nuvens no Monte do Pilar, aqui na freguesia.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 81%
*​


João Pedro disse:


> Estás a desafiar-me a ir à Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira durante a manhã para confirmar?


Garanto que gostarias da paisagem ao redor da Citânia de Sanfins, as vistas são muito boas, em dias limpidos observas muitas das serras de Entre-Douro e Minho. 

*Tenham um Santo dia de Corpo de Deus*.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2019 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,

Muita nuvens hoje e por isso não dá para ver as células que se formaram para NE.
A que está quase em cima de Melgaço já está a descarregar bem quase à 1h30, desde as 15h50 até às 17h10:


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2019 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Já chove no Porto, com alguma intensidade e gotas grossas 

1 mm acumulado em pouco tempo.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2019 às 23:27)

Boa noite,

Por aqui também já chove, moderado neste momento.


----------



## ampa62 (23 Jun 2019 às 01:05)

Boa noite. A chuva chegou atrasada a Covas.
Ontem estavam previstos 13mm e ficou-se por 1. Hoje acumula mais 1 mm
Neste momento chove bem batida a vento.
Tenho andado ausente por aqui. A eventual mina de litio mesmo ao pé de minha casa está-me a dar cabo do juizo. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

madrugada chuvosa, *24.8 mm* acumulados por aqui o que junto com os *6.2 mm* de ontem dá cerca de 31 mm para esta frente ( nada mau para Junho). 

Neste momento chuva fraca persistente, 16.4ºc , vento WSW 16 Km/h e 95%HR.

Junho segue com 59.2 mm.


----------



## Between (23 Jun 2019 às 09:48)

Bela rega durante a noite por Amarante. Vai chovendo de forma moderada, alternando com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jun 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a madrugada teve muita chuva, agora vai caíndo de forma fraca mas persistente.
Acumulados *27.7mm* 

Base das nuvens baixa, sigo com *17.3ºC* e *99%* de humidade. Vento *SW 16km/h*


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2019 às 10:06)

A chuva continua, fraca mas persistente, algum nevoeiro também, o acumulado subiu para *25.2 mm*


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2019 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Ontem acumulou 1,5mm, e hoje vai 33,4mm.

Neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jun 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Noite, madrugada e manhã bem molhadas pelo Porto, bela "orvalhada" de São João 
*4,06 mm* ontem e *24,64 mm* hoje; um bonito total de *28,7 mm* acumulados neste evento, bem bom! 

Temperatura amena, de 16,2ºC neste momento. Ainda vai chuviscando, mas já sem acumular.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2019 às 10:36)

Bom dia 
Madrugada de manhã de chuva 
Bela rega por Gondomar 
Céu nublado 
Acumulados de 24,3 mm
Temperatura de 18,5°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2019 às 15:15)

Boa tarde.

Excelente a rega cá no litoral. Valores expressivos para os dias que correm, em cima do solstício de verão é coisa mesmo muito rara.
A chuva começou a cair, uns pingos antes das 22h, mas foi perto das 23h que se tornou moderada. *Acumulei* *3 mm* até às 24h.
Esta madrugada, depois do vigor não esperado da chuva pela 1h-2h, esteve sempre com chuva fraca a moderada, persistente. A *acumulado de hoje* está nos *35,8 mm*. Nada mau!
Pelas 13h ainda chuviscava por aqui. Agora está o céu muito nublado a encoberto, o sol ainda não consegue entrar.
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de SSO.

O *acumulado mensal* está agora nos *98,6 mm*. Bom valor, já há uns bons anos que não tínhamos um junho com precipitação assinalável...

*Tactual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 79%*​
Aqui no burgo Pacense ainda se festeja até hoje as festas da Solenidade do Corpo de Deus.
Já no Porto, e noutras localidades do nosso litoral, festeja-se hoje e amanhã o S. João.
Boas festas e bom domingo!


----------



## GabKoost (23 Jun 2019 às 21:42)

A pobreza de uma câmara de smartphone com 4 anos não dá para mais mas, por momentos, a palete de cores foi impressionante a olho nu. Fica a pobre memória de má qualidade digital.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2019 às 21:48)

Boa noite e, indo ainda a tempo, bom São João a todos! 

Dia bastante encoberto, descobrindo apenas ao final da tarde. As temperaturas andaram amenas, apesar da humidade quase a 100% influenciar bastante a sensação térmica. A seguir ao almoço, junto ao mar, estava bastante abafado, queimava. Foi pena não ter caído uma boa trovoada 

A mínima foi de 15,8ºC e a máxima de 20,3ºC. Neste momento 17,2ºC. Durante a madrugada ainda caíram umas pingas que acumularam 1,27 mm.

E falando de São João, gostei bastante do fogo, especialmente daquele lançado pela mãe natureza e que foi absolutamente fabuloso!  Há muito que não via um assim. Estava sem máquina, mas consegui "requisitar" um telemóvel com uma belíssima câmara 



St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Incrível. Certo @GabKoost ?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jun 2019 às 22:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite e, indo ainda a tempo, bom São João a todos!
> 
> Dia bastante encoberto, descobrindo apenas ao final da tarde. As temperaturas andaram amenas, apesar da humidade quase a 100% influenciar bastante a sensação térmica. A seguir ao almoço, junto ao mar, estava bastante abafado, queimava. Foi pena não ter caído uma boa trovoada
> 
> ...


Com tudo o que um poente nos pode dar Belíssimas João, a última já nos tons rosa está assim qualquer coisa de divinal 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2019 às 22:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Com tudo o que um poente nos pode dar Belíssimas João, a última já nos tons rosa está assim qualquer coisa de divinal
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo, foi mesmo divinal  E com a barriga já cheia de sardinhas ainda soube melhor


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jun 2019 às 23:06)

Boas noites,

Dia carrancudo pelo Porto hoje, ligeiramente mais quente do que ontem com a máxima por aqui a chegar aos 21,9ºC. A mínima foi de 14,7ºC e neste momento a noite segue com 17,9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.

Dia seco, e como não há meio daquela água que continua tantalizadoramente a cair apenas sobre o Atlântico cá chegar, parece que é assim que irá acabar... 

Céus bonitos ao final da tarde, e secos, já tinha dito, certo? 



Cloudy Afternoon. Porto, 25-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy Afternoon. Porto, 25-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2019 às 07:45)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar chuvisco 
17,5°C
0,3 mm acumulados 
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2019 às 11:40)

Bom dia.

Ontem lá tivemos uns chuviscos, um deles que às tantas molhou razoavelmente bem o chão mas passou rápido, e hoje pela madrugada não me apercebi de nada, mas é natural que umas pingas tenham caído.
O contador é que continua a zero, nem um mísero mm acumulei...
Tempo ameno é a tónica, cinzentão.
O vento tem estado calmo\fraco.

*Tactual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia começou com céu encoberto por nuvens baixas passando a muito nublado a meio da manhã.
Pela tarde lentamente começou a abrir e o céu passou a pouco nublado.
De momento o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Vamos lá a ver o "pico de calor" que o IPMA classificou para este fim de semana, para ver o que nos traz. 

*Tmín: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 23,0ºC

Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jun 2019 às 22:09)

Boas pessoal, estou agora na minha janela a olhar para Este de Espinho e estao nuvens a mexerem-se rapido, alguem me consegue dizer se é fogo? 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------

